# Что за зверь баян Русич?



## qwark (14 Фев 2015)

Говорят что этот баян лучше Юпитера и Мира.


----------



## grigoriys (14 Фев 2015)

ни как нет. не луДше


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

qwark (14.02.2015, 22:32) писал:


> Говорят что этот баян лучше Юпитера и Мира.


Смотря какие мастера делали. (баяны "мир" "русич" "классик" бывают только мастеровые) Если инструмент сделан Тураджов - корпус, Маврин или Цыганов - аккорд, то вполне возможно что и лучше. Но тогда такой инструмент будет стоить дороже 600 тыс.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 09:11) писал:


> инструмент будет стоить дороже 600 тыс


 хоть убей, но как человек близкий к производственным процессам пусть и не баянов, но никак не пойму ценообразование в баянопроме...одним баяном пытаться накормить всю фабрику. ... 
"Классик"- это вы имеете ввиду "ТУла-401"?


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

... 
"Классик"- это вы имеете ввиду "ТУла-401"?[/quote]
Нет, "Классик" это "Классик" таких инструментов всего существует два. Один у Семена Шмелькова в Москве, другой у студента Новосибирской консерватории.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 12:33) писал:


> Нет, "Классик" это "Классик" таких инструментов всего существует два. Один у Семена Шмелькова в Москве, другой у студента Новосибирской консерватории


Вы, насколько я понимаю, у Романова учились? А он, насколько я знаю,, любитель Тульских инструментов, в частности "Миров", да и Вы тоже на фото вроде с "МиР-ом"...секта прям получается в Глинке 
А можно поподробнее про баяны "классик"? Чем они от "мира" того же отличаются?


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

Автору темы. А вообще вот в этой теме обсуждали уже http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-460.html


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

Ну, слово "секта" какое-то не очень хорошее... Не хочется это обсуждать чтобы не скатиться к вечному бессмысленому и глупому спору "что лучше "мир" или "юпитер".  Я точно не помню чем отличается Классик от Мира. в принципе отличий не много (делают те же мастера). Он точно легче - вес в районе 10-12кг. Мир весит 14. И немного меньше в габаритах.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

*Pawls2013*, 
Ну про секту конечно шутка
"классик" это вот этот баян?
<div align="left"></div>


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

нет. это тула новая


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5mc1cO2dyk вот классик


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

*Pawls2013*, А где можно посмотреть характеристики?


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (15.02.2015, 19:48) писал:


> *Pawls2013*, А где можно посмотреть характеристики?


 ну наверное можно позвонить в тулу и узнать


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

в напечатанном виде я их нигде не видел


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

*Pawls2013*, ну по видео очень плохо судить об инструменте, вы в живую его слышали? Как он? Чисто субъективно. ...как то глуховато звучит


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

на записи действительно глуховато звучит, но в живую инструмент с ярким аккордом, очень яркая пиколка, оставляет хорошее впечатление у всех слушающих, и живой интерес и баянистов. Один из лучших образцов тульских инструментов


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Кстати на фото баян Фантини
Тула покупает корпус,механику.
Получается вот такой новый "Тульский" Баян.
Изменен только дизайн решетки,которую опять таки делает Фантини


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

Да, эти туляки на итальянской механике


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 19:51) писал:


> в напечатанном виде я их нигде не видел


Так их не только в напечатанном виде нет, но и информации в интернете тоже, этот баян имеет какое - нибудь название? Или так и называется Тула-классик? сколько там регистров? выборная система есть? Сурдина и тд.?


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Не только механики.
Все полностью!
Ну я надеюсь кроме Аккорда))... Это было бы уже слишком))


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

zet10 (15.02.2015, 20:27) писал:


> Ну я надеюсь кроме Аккорда))... Это было бы уже слишком))


В той теме , в которой мы уже обсуждали про корпуса и механику Вы сказали , что с корпус от Фантини не воспримет цельнопланочный аккорд, а потом как-то обронились, что будут попытки поставить цельную планку в Фантини в правую...успешно? или еще в проекте?


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

баян называется "Классик".  4х голосный, готово-выборный, цельнопланочный, шестиголосный бас, 15 регистров, 6-7 подбородников, ну в общем полный концертный инструмент.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

zet10 (15.02.2015, 20:24) писал:


> Тула покупает корпус,механику.Получается вот такой новый "Тульский" Баян.Изменен только дизайн решетки,которую опять таки делает Фантини


И цена наверное больше, чем фантини, на сайте их дилеров 450 (может была до поднятия бакса? неизвестно... с этим баксом наверное не куплю я себе инструмент никогда)


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Так как В России начался кризис и взлетел курс евро,все новаторские попытки по улучшению баянов в Италии приостановлены.
Сейчас не до этого,тут вообще бы на плаву удержаться...
Посмотрим как в дальнейшем будет складываться ситуация,надеюсь потом опять вернемся к этой теме.


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Цена у Туляков разумеется выше чем в Италии.
Как минимум в два с половиной раза.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

zet10 (15.02.2015, 20:40) писал:


> Так как В России начался кризис и взлетел курс евро,все новаторские попытки по улучшению баянов в Италии приостановлены


Да уж. ..все планы по покупке инструмента сбил этот кризис... а может у вас есть какая нибудь тула-401 *б/у* недорогая? или что-нибудь подобное (юпитер на 58 в правой или или или)?


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Есть Юпитер,цельный. Аккорд отличный.
Цена 175000, это пока самое дешевое что есть.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

*zet10*, который у Вас на сайте? полный на 64 не хотелось бы если честно...


----------



## qwark (15 Фев 2015)

Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 20:36) писал:


> баян называется "Классик".  4х голосный, готово-выборный, цельнопланочный, шестиголосный бас, 15 регистров, 6-7 подбородников, ну в общем полный концертный инструмент.


 Это облегченная "вариация" Мира. Хотя, Русич тоже не сильно отличается от Мира по внешнему виду


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

qwark (15.02.2015, 21:27) писал:


> Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 20:36) писал:
> 
> 
> > баян называется "Классик".  4х голосный, готово-выборный, цельнопланочный, шестиголосный бас, 15 регистров, 6-7 подбородников, ну в общем полный концертный инструмент.
> ...


Да, конечно, Вы абсолютно правы


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2015)

Pawls2013 (15.02.2015, 21:38) писал:


> Да, конечно, Вы абсолютно правы


стоимость на момент покупки может знаете?


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Фев 2015)

Нет, к сожалению не знаю.


----------



## zet10 (15 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (15.02.2015, 21:17) писал:


> *zet10*, который у Вас на сайте? полный на 64 не хотелось бы если честно...


Да полный... На 58 есть Фантини Готововыборный и готовые, но там цена в евро боюсь не потяните.


----------

